

Ask HN: Open source gamification for developers - mythriel

I am thinking of building a MVP Gamification SAAS platform aimed for developers because I can not find any good open source ones specific for developers. Since my best feedback regarding this is on HN, I am asking if it is a good idea and if yes what features a developer really needs for a gamification platform.
======
bryanjos
I would love to have something like this. Checking out Open Badges, it seems
cool, but it looks like it's focused on skills, learning, etc. I would like
something more generic. Xbox Achievements could be a good thing to look at for
something to aim for in that it is defined enough that all games for the
system can define them.

My thought is a simple standard api that allows apps to create badges that
their users can earn. Users should be able to view their badges not only from
the app that created them, but also a way to view all the badges they got from
all the apps they received badges from. So the users maybe would have to have
an account with the gamification system. Maybe OAuth could be used for apps to
get permission to give badges to a user. Apps could also possibly get
permission to view a users earned badges from other apps in order to perform
some action like give a reward, etc.

------
bosky101
Mozilla tried something on these lines, but i'm not sure of the scope of what
they're trying to offer. Maybe this will help

<http://openbadges.org/>

You might be able to fork and play with the khan academy's gamification
codebase as well.

<https://github.com/Khan>

~B

------
chris_dcosta
Have you looked at Big Door?

<http://www.bigdoor.com/>

~~~
mythriel
Yes...1st thing I looked at..but as a developer I do not really like it.

------
cmaher
coderwall.com has achievements for github activity, so you might want to check
that out first

~~~
mythriel
how is this a platform aimed for developers to integrate gamification elements
and create gamification elements in their projects?

~~~
cmaher
Sorry, I misinterpreted you. I thought you wanted gamification for developers
themselves.

